# can I substitute tender quick for #1 cure in a wet brine?



## mrad (Jul 11, 2017)

I am having a difficult time finding #1 cure in my area and am wondering if I can substitute tender quick in place of #1?


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 11, 2017)

I don't know, mrad. I doubt it. #1 cure is something you don't see on shelves. You can probably get it in a few days from the internet if you can wait.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Yes you can but,
TQ uses a different amount then #1.
TQ also has salt in it, so your recipe that has salt will have to be changed.
TQ also has sugar in it.

So it's not a direct swap.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2017)

Substitute? No. Cure with TQ following the directions, yes. Bearcaver is the resident TQ Guru. Give his Step by Steps a look see or send a PM...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index


----------

